# What a stunner!!



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

I was just browsing through some pictures on the web and came across this beautiful chocolate spoo!! I was just so impressed i thought i wold share it, to see what you guys thought.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OOOO LAH LAH Love it !


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful coat but I'm sorry - I dont' like the haircut - why do they make them have that haircut to show? they should be able to show in their natural look. beautiful dog though


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that's quite the dog!! Beautiful Brown!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

wow nice dog nice hair cut to


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Must be from Jersey with that big hair. :rofl:

I crack myself up.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Mmmmm..... chocolate pudding!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

So pretty! Do you know who owns him/her?


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> So pretty! Do you know who owns him/her?


http://www.sanvar.com/ is the breeders website, i think they are in Ontario. They have some other gorgeous poodles on there aswell.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

that's a gorgeous coat on a gorgeous brown, but gimmie this girlie any day: 
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y276/bellasophia/valentino 2009/IMG_0615.jpg?t=1249147967 
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y276/bellasophia/valentino 2009/IMG_0587.jpg?t=1249147345 
at 9 and a half years old, I love the colour!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ohh pretty color  Wonder how old he is?


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> that's a gorgeous coat on a gorgeous brown, but gimmie this girlie any day:
> at 9 and a half years old, I love the colour!!!


Im not so keen on the cut but the dog looked so majestic!!! 
These 2 are absolute beauties though!!!! I would rather have them too!!! :good:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link; their dogs are really pretty.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

FD, hey i know those girls!! My favorite apricot and brown girls!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous colored chocolate and I love his face! Lots of hair for sure, but a very handsome man!

I LOVE the two girls too. Amazing color for 9 years old and sooo pretty, beautiful faces!


----------



## redpoo (Oct 28, 2009)

wow! absolutely beautiful although i prefer the natural look, i marvel at the beauty that these cuts bring to the dog


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have seen this dog in more than one poodle variety. That dog is beautiful, and is in the stud section/advert for their kennel.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Gorgeous color!! A little too much hair for me though. I just love the apricot on the other site!
_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol BPP, I knew you'd recognise them!!! I *adore* chelsea & sophia! And I LOVE the grooming she does with them, and all the pics of them. They're just drop-dead-gorgeous girls, and amazing examples of spoos! heh.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol BPP, I knew you'd recognise them!!! I *adore* chelsea & sophia! And I LOVE the grooming she does with them, and all the pics of them. They're just drop-dead-gorgeous girls, and amazing examples of spoos! heh.


ok, please forgive me for being a *blond*, but I'm lost, who owns Sophia and Chelsea? They are gorgeous and the brown's color is amazing esp for a 9 yr old!!! I want to know where she's from!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

they're on another poodle forum, furkids.net, and BPP is on there too. lol! The poodles live in Italy, but I can't remember where her lines are from, as she happily imports her poodles from anywhere! lol.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Marian said:


> Must be from Jersey with that big hair. :rofl:
> 
> I crack myself up.


LMAO. Jersey Poodle Hair. 

Is that a standard? His snout looks so delicate.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Sophia (brown) is from a well known/established kennel in England that has been around for a long time (cant remember the name). Chelsea Rose (apricot) is from a kennel in Germany. Chelsea and Riley have a thing together.  Truely, we have remarked how much Chelsea and Riley look alike in the face. Maybe Riley is a german poodle too.


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Sophia (brown) is from a well known/established kennel in England that has been around for a long time (cant remember the name).


Oooooooo could you find out the name of this breeder?? Shes stunning and im looking for a standard brown!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

here's the latest pic of those two girls: http://www.furkids.net/forum/showthread.php?t=51945


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Gorgeous color!! A little too much hair for me though. I just love the apricot on the other site!
> _


I agree! That's a LOT of coat. Denver is 8 almost 9 years old, not sure how old he was in that picture though.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I can try and find out for you. The owner is very nice, and is very much into good breeders.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Oooooooo could you find out the name of this breeder?? Shes stunning and im looking for a standard brown!!



Ok, so her owner said she got Sophia from Highla kennels in Birmingham. The breeders name is Anne Marshall. Sophia is 9 years old, and has been a very healthy dog! She is a great family pet the owner says! Very pleased.


----------

